# 2016/17 OEM "sporty" spoiler



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Decided to purchase the GM sport spoiler for my 2016 LT.

Turned out pretty well. 









Got it for $190, installed for $65.

Now if GM could only get that fog light kit out.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

shockz said:


> Decided to purchase the GM sport spoiler for my 2016 LT.
> 
> Turned out pretty well.
> 
> ...


It looks great agreed on the fog lights.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## taylorajm (Jul 4, 2016)

shockz said:


> Decided to purchase the GM sport spoiler for my 2016 LT.
> 
> Turned out pretty well.
> 
> ...


I've asked about it, it is apparently part "#39081578 Front fog lamp package" and includes the full wiring to change the lights/fog lights button/switch.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

From your pictures it looks good. Can you post some showing more of the car as well? Thanks.


----------



## alucard3600 (Aug 26, 2016)

I do like the look of that! And the no good foglight kits, are exactly why I am spending the extra few hundred on an LTZ over the 2lt, I was previously looking at, that plus the backup camera, and push button start. Mind if I ask where you ordered it from, or was it an additional option for the car?


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

obermd said:


> From your pictures it looks good. Can you post some showing more of the car as well? Thanks.


Sure thing:


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

It is a dealer option if I recall, but I got it from here Spoiler - All New Cruze - 2016 - Chevrolet - 2016 Cruze Flush Mount Rear Spoiler Silver Ice Metallic


----------



## alucard3600 (Aug 26, 2016)

shockz said:


> It is a dealer option if I recall, but I got it from here Spoiler - All New Cruze - 2016 - Chevrolet - 2016 Cruze Flush Mount Rear Spoiler Silver Ice Metallic


Thanks alot! I am looking at a Dark Green Cruze, so I will probably have to get the unpainted one. Your car is looking good, I like it!


----------



## spazmattik (Sep 7, 2016)

Looks great. Thanks for the link. Just ordered mine today. Unfortunately, I will still need mine painted since its tungsten.


----------



## 28c_Beta (Sep 18, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Michael73311 (Aug 7, 2017)

Just ordered 1 off Amazon for $158.00. And that comes painted with a paint match guarantee


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Looks pretty good! I wonder how these cars would look with a blade style spoiler, similar to what the camaro optionally has.


----------

